# PLants turning brown at tips, spreading down stem



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 55 gal established tank, Eco Complete with root tabs, I dose with Excel, lighting is correct for plants, 50-75% weekly water changes, canister filter.

My leaf plants are turning brown at the tip and it spreads down the leaf.

You can clearly see it via my aquarium cam.

Live Aquarium FishCam

What is causing this and how do I solve the problem?


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like only the one species of plants are going brown. Have you googled the species name and looked into specific plant diseases? When is the last time you added anything to the tank from an outside source? I would try trimming the affected leaves off to start with. 

BTW, that is so freaking cool that we can watch your fish tank from online. What made you set that up and what was involved?


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

JenK said:


> Looks like only the one species of plants are going brown. Have you googled the species name and looked into specific plant diseases? When is the last time you added anything to the tank from an outside source? I would try trimming the affected leaves off to start with.
> 
> BTW, that is so freaking cool that we can watch your fish tank from online. What made you set that up and what was involved?


I didnt even think or notice it was one species.

As for the camera, the tank is in an office for a boys Stockade group, similar to cub scouts. I thought of the camera as a way for the boys to go to our website and look at the fish. We have a from, shrimp, etc that show up great with night vision.

It was a little involved to set up with opening ports, etc.

If you want to have a camera for yourself, many cams supply an app for your phone whick you can access easily.


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

jimsz said:


> If you want to have a camera for yourself, many cams supply an app for your phone whick you can access easily.



I still use a Motorola Razor flip phone, lol. Ah well. Maybe someday the engineer husband can get on that one....I am a luddite.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

You don't need a smartphone to setup the webcam, it's just the easiest way.

Without a smartphone you buy a webcam (I bought mine at walmart), it's hooked into my network which I heeed to have specific ports open on my router as well as the webpage server and then embedded the script in a webpage.


----------

